# A poll for the females.



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Does it bother you when random guys just randomly tell you that you're beautiful? 

I always wonder about this. A few times I've been temped to tell pretty women how beautiful I think they are but then I don't do it because I'm afraid it'll upset them. I mean, sometimes I just want to tell them just to express myself and hopefully pay them a compliment. Not making a pass at them. But I guess I'm afraid they'll think I am making a pass at them and since I'm not an attractive guy, that maybe they'll be offended or grossed out or something. 

And then I think that attractive females are bound to know they're attractive. I mean, if nothing else there are probably men telling them they are all the time. Maybe they get tired of it and that makes me fear their reaction too.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

If I felt it was a sincere compliment and not because he wanted to get in my pants I would be happy to hear it. 

For the most part I bet you would make their day by saying it :yes


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

It makes me uncomfortable for someone to say I was beautiful as I feel that it may be something they feel they have to say, like when I was going out with this guy and he would say stuff that I would never believe he meant. 

I feel being more specific would be better. Like complementing a feature, I like when someone says they like my hair as it is something they don't have to say and it feels like a true complement. 

Just my thought.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm used to more females telling me I'm attractive and whatnot so that never bothers me. But when any male does I always think they are just feeling sorry for me or it's insincere. Or that they are making fun of me. I don't know why I have this irrational perception. I think it's because I was kind of an ugly kid who was used to being made fun of and those thoughts just stayed with me, preventing me from ever accepting even the slightest compliments.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Agreeing with everyone above... I voted that it depends. It also depends on how I feel at the moment of the compliment... if it is from someone I really trust and respect... and I know they would not say something they don't mean just to make me feel good... then it's easier and more reliable. Mostly I would prefer they stick to things I do well and not dwell on my looks.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes it bothers me because I know they are lying..so they are taking the piss really


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

95% of the time it wouldn't bother me. I've hardly ever been given compliments by random guys, but when I do receive them they make my day.

I'm pathetically insecure and negative about my appearance that I appreciate essentially any positive thing I hear about myself. Once a guy I was walking past said "Whoa, that ***** is hot" and that made me feel good. sigh. Another time a guy sat next to me on the bus and his friends said "She's pretty, but not that pretty." Despite that being an insult, the fact that they could even find me _remotely_ pretty made me feel better considering I see myself as repulsive.

The only time it would bother me is when I'm having a "I hate how superficial and shallow the world is" day. Then I'd just get pissed off having a guy comment about my appearance rather than my personality or any other aspect of myself.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It always makes me feel good to get compliments. The only time I'd have a problem with it was if a guy did it in a disrespectful way, like if he was staring at my chest while he said it or something.

There's nothing wrong with just telling someone you think they are attractive. I remember one time I was at the BART station (that's the train system we have in the bay area), when a man getting off the train saw me and started to walk towards me, calling out "Excuse me miss!" I was a little scared at first, just cause I was alone and I didn't know what he wanted. When he caught up to me he said, "I just wanted to tell you that you are extremely beautiful." 

I'm pretty sure I blushed 10 different shades of red and then somehow managed to stutter a "thank you" out. He just smiled and went on his way.

That happened awhile ago, but it has always stood out in my mind b/c he didn't want anything in return. He didn't ask for my number, or try to hook up with me or anything. He literally just wanted me to know that he thought I was pretty, and that totally made my day.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

It depends on if guys are being sincere or just saying it attempting to get in my pants:/ I would rather they like for who I am not how I look.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im a guy and voted!:kma


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Depends if the guy is hot or not.:yes


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

No. Some chef in a pub told me I had beautiful eyes and it made my day.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

skygazer said:


> no one has ever said that i'm beautiful


 your beautiful!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. Hasn't happened in a while, but no.


----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends if they really mean it... but when they do it is the nicest thing ever


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't think it matters. Because, if she is, she's heard it all before.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This actually happens to people? Wow.

If this ever happened to me I would assume he was wanting something from me, but if he didn't, that would totally rock.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

smh, the results would be tied across the board.
Girls................. 












.I come in peace


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

it doesn't bother me but I don't particularly like it. I think it's a really lame excuse for a pick-up line. And chances are, if she really is pretty, she already knows it. I just don't think it's something that needs to be said. Show your interest in her, not the way she looks.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Strangers, yes.

People I know, depends.


----------



## winnow (Apr 17, 2011)

I voted yes. I think people who feel compelled to tell a stranger what they think of them are entitled and rude at best. I don't care how sincere you are: I don't know you, I don't care about you, you've decided that your need to tell me your opinion is more important than respecting my agency, privacy, and ability to exist in the world without being harassed by strangers.

Obvs, that's my personal opinion and I'm not judging anyone who feels differently. I know there's a wide spectrum of feelings on the subject. My suggestion to anyone, of any gender, is to consider that yes, maybe you will make that person's day OR maybe you will ruin that person's day. Best option is to just leave that person alone.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> I feel being more specific would be better. Like complementing a feature, I like when someone says they like my hair as it is something they don't have to say and it feels like a true complement.


 That's interesting but I'm the kind of person who notices things that are a little offbeat. Like I'll notice that someone has nice teeth or something. It's hard to imagine how you would phrase that as a compliment to someone.



RayOfLight123 said:


> Yes it bothers me because I know they are lying..so they are taking the piss really


 Well, some people might be but I personally wouldn't even think of saying such a thing if I didn't mean it.



layitontheline said:


> The only time it would bother me is when I'm having a "I hate how superficial and shallow the world is" day. Then I'd just get pissed off having a guy comment about my appearance rather than my personality or any other aspect of myself.


 Well, we see people before we know them. And very often, we never get to know them because we meet people, spend 15 seconds in their presence and never see them again. You see people from a distance of at least 5-10 feet away. You wouldn't really know how you felt about that person on an emotional level unless you lived with them for probably at least a month. A random person wouldn't know anything about you other than what you looked like.

It certainly is superficial but we don't really have a choice. I do think there is some value to being attractive. I'm not attractive (and I know it) so I know how important it is in this world for other people to find you attractive. Even people of the same sex treat attractive people differently. It's an interesting thing to think about. Sometimes I think attractive people almost wish they weren't (After a number of years of dealing with all the often unwanted attention they get because of it) and unattractive people obviously wish they were.



au Lait said:


> I remember one time I was at the BART station (that's the train system we have in the bay area), when a man getting off the train saw me and started to walk towards me, calling out "Excuse me miss!" I was a little scared at first, just cause I was alone and I didn't know what he wanted. When he caught up to me he said, "I just wanted to tell you that you are extremely beautiful."
> 
> I'm pretty sure I blushed 10 different shades of red and then somehow managed to stutter a "thank you" out. He just smiled and went on his way.
> 
> That happened awhile ago, but it has always stood out in my mind b/c he didn't want anything in return. He didn't ask for my number, or try to hook up with me or anything. He literally just wanted me to know that he thought I was pretty, and that totally made my day.


 This is exactly the kind of scenario I was talking about. I always thought it was kind of rude to compliment someone simply because you expected something in return. I think making someone feel good about themselves is it's own reward if you really want to do something nice for them. I'm not suggesting anyone should be disingenuous. But it's easy to see just from reading some of the responses in this thread how the world has been made a slightly more hostile place simply because so many people expect something in return for every thing they do.



Haydsmom2007 said:


> I think it's a really lame excuse for a pick-up line.


 Well, as I said, the purpose of the poll wasn't to ask if this is an effective pickup line. Unfortunately, I guess, there are many guys who would use it that way if they thought it would work. If I went out tomorrow and complimented a random female on her appearance, I wouldn't know what to do if she responded by wanting to go out with me or something. Because that isn't my purpose.



> And chances are, if she really is pretty, she already knows it. I just don't think it's something that needs to be said.


 True but if no one ever says it then she might not know it



winnow said:


> I voted yes. I think people who feel compelled to tell a stranger what they think of them are entitled and rude at best. I don't care how sincere you are: I don't know you, I don't care about you, you've decided that your need to tell me your opinion is more important than respecting my agency, privacy, and ability to exist in the world without being harassed by strangers.


 This is what I have always truly feared the most and is the biggest reason why I never so much as said hi to an attractive female unless she was someone I'd been introduced to by some intermediary. My worst nightmare is trying to be nice to someone and being humiliated or something.

-----------------

Anyway, thanks for all the replies. I didn't really expect so many varied responses. For those of you I didn't personally address, your replies were also appreciated. I would have liked to have said something in response to every post but I have an absolutely horrible headache that's boring deeper into my temples the longer I sit here trying to ignore it. Maybe I will try and write more later.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Honestly, if it's a guy that I see around regularly/friend of people that know me then, no it doesn't bother me...If it's a hot stranger then it _kinda_ weirds me out but no real problem...If it's a random sleazy-looking guy that just comes out of nowhere on the street then yes...it does bother me...makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I voted for all of them.


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

I really does depend on the situation. I've been in the same situation as auLait. I was waiting out front of a mall for my friend to meet up with me, staring at my phone trying not to seem awkward and a random guy came up to me and said "I just wanted to say that you're a beautiful woman." I smiled and said thank you (it made my day) and he walked off.
And in another situation I was out one night with my male friend and we were walking back from a bar to his car and some random guy on the street said (to my friend) "Whoa you got you a model there, you better hold on to her." He was probably drunk, but it made a nice night even better.

But in other situations it's creepy. A guy told me I looked good as I was exiting a gym - I wasn't happy about that, felt weird; this was a few years ago, I think he tried to ask me for my number too. It's like pay the compliment and go on with your life, if it's meant to be we'll see each other again - don't stop me from what I'm doing.

By the way I think it depends on where you're giving the compliment, not just the building (gym, supermarket, bus stop), but also geographic location. Personally I think girls in the South will be more receptive to compliments like that, whereas northerners not so much. The "native" South Floridians on the other hand, well it seems like they just assume they always look good. I have no idea about the west, mid-west, and international though.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I put sometimes. As long as they don't expect me to go out w/them, i'm fine w/it (though i'd rather get compliments on my personality but nothing to do w/my quietness whatsoever).


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

adh16 said:


> By the way I think it depends on where you're giving the compliment, not just the building (gym, supermarket, bus stop), but also geographic location. Personally I think girls in the South will be more receptive to compliments like that, whereas northerners not so much. The "native" South Floridians on the other hand, well it seems like they just assume they always look good. I have no idea about the west, mid-west, and international though.


 People are not very friendly in the Midwest. I have no idea why. They just aren't. Especially in the Chicago area. There's a very frosty tinge to the typical personality in that area.

I totally get why some women get weirded out by it. When I was a kid, I had just switched over to public school from private school and this random girl made a pass at me on the bus and it completely blew my mind. I had no idea what to do simply because it was unexpected and I was totally scared of girls at that age. I had been talking to her normally and friendly and suddenly she hit me with it and there I was in the window seat with nowhere to go.

And then of course when it's a guy who does it out of nowhere, I guess women have a reason to be somewhat creeped out. I wish it wasn't like that. I wish we could at least trust each other enough to be civil with one another without worrying that we're going to pick up a stalker or something.


----------



## shyLee10 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes. I've only heard it randomly from guys shouting it as I walk by so I don't like that.


----------



## beautifulsadness (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a hard time with this one. It embarasses me, most def. But I also always think that their lying and that theirs some sort of alterior motive behind it. I also never think that compliments are sincere. I always think that people are silently judging and making fun of me.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

You need an "other" option. I've never been called attractive.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Tess4u said:


> It depends on if guys are being sincere or just saying it attempting to get in my pants:/ I would rather they like for who I am not how I look.


IMO, us guys are all trying to get into your pants. (not yours specifically) And its a matter of what else we have to offer like being supportive, nice, fun, etc.

I think what is happening here is when a guy sees a girl whom he thinks seems quite nice and wants to talk to her. So saying hi and giving a compliment seems natural. Since the guy doesn't know much about her yet, a compliment on her looks or clothes. I will say that depending on the situation you can compliment on something else; like say you're at an art show and shes showing off her work. Now, obviously there are all sort of conventions to worry about like someone mentioned that she was working out at the gym and would not like to be bothered.

I basically did this last semester with a girl. Although my opening was super lame. In the library lobby at school I saw a girl with the cutest hair, thought she seemed like a nice person. I thought, wouldn't it be something if I introduced myself? I was super nervous, but, eventually I forced myself to sit next to her. At the time I was still thinking about hair, especially mine since I needed a haircut at the time. So what do I do? Well she notices me, I smile and say, "Hi, I was just thinking about hair; you see I need a haircut. And I noticed yours. It's really cute. I like how it collects around your shoulders." Yeah.... To be fair I was shaking quite a bit. Maintaining what little composure I had was difficult, and I had to really concentrate to keep thinking of more stuff to say. I managed to get a little conversation going on about school, classes and hobbies.

I hope I didn't freak her out. I just thought she looked quite nice and wanted to say hi. By chance, she is in one of my classes this semester. I talked to her once in class and she didn't seem to remember me. I know her friend who is also in that class. I'll talk that friend about her. Hopefully she doesn't think I'm weird!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

If that's basically the only thing he says to me, yeah it's annoying. I'd rather him want to get to know me as a person before commenting on my looks.


----------



## Valace (Mar 27, 2011)

It depends if they're trying to get my pants off (like many of you have said) or if they're just making a general observation... |:

Normally I tell them it's a tad creepy and eventually I force them to define exactly what they mean by it.

It *REALLY* bothers me when they seem to say it to everyone else, too. Even if everyone else is also pretty. 

Most of my socialization seems to be constant clarification... lol. My ego is already huge and bloated as it is, so I often have to filter the compliments to make sure I know what they're for. :|


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I think it depends on how the person goes about it. I wouldn't like someone yelling something out at me in the street or around a bunch of people. It would bother me if the guy was simply trying to get a one night stand. If the person is making an observation or genuinely wants to get to know me than it doesn't bother me.



au Lait said:


> There's nothing wrong with just telling someone you think they are attractive. I remember one time I was at the BART station (that's the train system we have in the bay area), when a man getting off the train saw me and started to walk towards me, calling out "Excuse me miss!" I was a little scared at first, just cause I was alone and I didn't know what he wanted. When he caught up to me he said, "I just wanted to tell you that you are extremely beautiful."
> 
> I'm pretty sure I blushed 10 different shades of red and then somehow managed to stutter a "thank you" out. He just smiled and went on his way.
> 
> That happened awhile ago, but it has always stood out in my mind b/c he didn't want anything in return. He didn't ask for my number, or try to hook up with me or anything. He literally just wanted me to know that he thought I was pretty, and that totally made my day.


I had a similar experience and it has stood out in my mind as well. I was walking around a resort by myself about 5 years ago. A man who looked to be in his early 30s passed me by in a hallway. Then he actually turned around, approached me and said that he just wanted to tell me that I was extremely beautiful. I thanked him and he smiled and walked back down the hallway. I so shocked, but very flattered.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Tess4u said:


> It depends on if guys are being sincere or just saying it attempting to get in my pants:/.


This.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Normally I love to hear it. If someone just says it randomly it's nice, or if it's somebody I'm attracted to. But if it's a creepy guy or a guy I'm not attracted to who obviously wants to date me or something... it can make me feel a bit uncomfortable. So it depends.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> This actually happens to people? Wow.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> You need an "other" option. I've never been called attractive.


Let me be this first! You're cute. In particular, I like your dark hair with your skin tone and the colour of your lips/lipstick in your avatar. It's fantastic.

Oh, I just realized I'm not a guy. (How could I not have noticed in 25 years ?) Does my compliment still count?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

You're all beautiful! Even you PickleNose :b


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

a girl once randomly complimented me (around age 4-5), and i thought it was sweet. but otherwise, i can't stand those types of compliments. if an older stranger told me i looked nice today, i'd be creeped out for the rest of the day. that's why guys who harrass me on the street make me plain depressed for at least a week T_T


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

No I like it as long as he's genuine.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

not a real gem said:


> If someone came up to me in the street and said that, it would make my year :boogie
> 
> Not all attractive females think they are attractive. A relative of mineis really beautiful, she looks like a real life version of Belle from Beauty and the Beast but she doesn't think she's attractive and she never gets approached by men, I assume this is because they are intimidated or think she's heard it all before.


A lot of guys are intimidated by attractive women and we also think they'll have a shield up because they're always approached by men.

Take you for example. Judging by your pics, you are very attractive. But it would take much courage for me to approach you because I'd feel that you may have had it happen so often that it seems all the guys have hidden agendas.

This is why it's hard for me to approach/flirt with women I feel are "too attractive for me" in my eyes, even though they may show al the signs of interest and wanting to be approached.

It's bloody hard being a guy with SA in the dating game believe me!


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Get it right and it can be a lot of fun.

I once approached a really gorgeous woman in sixth form at my school and explained that I wasn't trying to pick her up or anything like that but I thought she should know I thought she was beautiful.

She went around with a smile on her face and telling her friends for a week after that. 

Sometimes people don't know what other people think about them. Do it right and it's okay to let them know what you think.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I generally dont believe any compliments that come out of guys mouths, unless i know them, and know that they are genuine people


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd rather be complimented on personality traits. Wolf whistles, being called 'sexy' or 'cute' annoys me. Especially by strangers/people I don't know very well. It just comes off insincere and quite often the guy's looking for a QF. In that case, they can take their compliments and shove it


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Sometimes it does make me uncomfortable. And sometimes I just talk myself out of believing it. But it always feels good to hear that you are attractive. But I need to learn to think I'm attractive on my own, and not need it to be validated by anyone else.


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, a compliment? From a guy? A real guy???? I'd be absolutely flattered if a guy told me I was beautiful. I don't get a lot of compliments from guys...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

haha wow, look at these results!!!!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not to be.. ageist or anything, but I wonder if age has anything to do with responses.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

leonardess said:


> not to be.. ageist or anything, but I wonder if age has anything to do with responses.


what do you mean?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well, just speaking for myself, at 47 I'd be happy to be noticed in this way, unless it was an extremely crude, ridiculous remark. just curious, is all.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, the distribution of the responses is amazing. So even across the board!
(Insert joke here about why men find it hard to understand women. :b)

I voted "it depends".... I will admit it has happened to me on more than one occassion. Often by older/middle aged men, and moreso when I was younger than nowadays. I never really got it much, if at all, from guys my own age. 

It's nice when you can tell that the guy just wants to give you a nice compliment and nothing more. Some drunk guy at a bar? Meh, doesn't do much for me if he says it. But just weeks ago some guy around my age who looked like he might be homeless was walking around my neighbourhood with a shopping cart. As I walked by him on my way home he looked up and said "you look really pretty" in a quiet and harmless way... I think I sort of muffled a soft laugh and said thanks. But it really did cheer me up, because seconds before that I was thinking about how gross I felt.

So, not very helpful, but "it depends".... imo. 

I agree that younger women might be more inclined to feel uncomfortable about it. As you get older, you might take it any chance you get! :b (more or less)


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, given that I'm 230 lbs., if any man were to tell me I'm attractive, my inclination would be to look around the room for the camera-wielding frat boy, and hope that no one heard him say that to me.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I should clarify that he didn't appear to be expecting money from me either. :b 
But who knows.

Frankly I don't care. It made me feel good at the time.


----------



## MadArchitect (Jul 6, 2011)

If it was sincere the only thing that would bother me is not knowing how to respond. But I'd be flattered :yes


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

I voted depends.

Because honestly, I feel like guys probably use lines like this all the time to warm up to girls just to get them to loosen up, and get into their pants, or because they think we wanna hear it. And sometimes you don't know if compliments are sincere.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

It depends, really. Usually I'll take it as a compliment if a guy tells me I'm attractive, but if one is always complimenting me, then I just see it as them trying to flatter me so they can get in my pants (I never buy into it).


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

BTW, "Sometimes" and "Depends" are too similar, in my opinion.

So combined, they win.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I would say it depends. But only if the guy ACTUALLY DOES mean it, then that would be just the sweetest thing. Just as long as the guy isn't joking and is just trying to make fun of me..... :no


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

i honestly don't care. i never bother to give compliments to people. i'd prefer not to get attention at all. although i don't mind, i would just smile if it was coming from a stranger. i've only been called adorable and cute by women, often when i bother to fix my hair or when wearing a uniform.


----------



## stephh (Mar 16, 2011)

No one randomly ever tells me I'm beautiful. I can think of some friends who have, and it didn't bother me because I didn't think they wanted anything from me, so they weren't hitting on me.

If a guy I don't know wants to compliment me he either: winks, honks his horn, or does some other a**hole move that really bugs me. And in that case he probably wants to get in my pants, whether he thinks I'm "beautiful" or not idk.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> This actually happens to people? Wow.


It's never happened to me.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

yes.










*shrugs*.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Its not really much of a compliment in my eyes... all you are doing is objectifying them for their appearance in a VERY shallow manner, with no appreciation of them as a person.

But then, i am a socialist.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd rather be complimented on something I'm responsible for, like my personality or something I've done. Random genetics don't deserve compliments.

The lady at the YMCA said I would get a job because I'm beautiful. That be discrimination. And it was obviously a lie because I haven't been employed by anyone yet.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

You know I think it would be a bit odd, because it's not whats normally done (normally guys just wolf whistle at girls they like, or girls they dont like haha)... but I also think people would appreciate it. I'm not the sort of person who thinks nobody should ever talk about their appearance because blah blah womans rights (haha) and sometimes its nice just to have someone say something nice. 
I'm rubbish at taking compliments anyway so would probably tell someone 'don't be silly' if they said that to me... but then they wouldn't be saying it to me anyway haha.

So, basically, some people will think you're creepy, some people will think it's nice of you. Doesn't help much haha.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

orchidsandviolins said:


> I voted depends.
> 
> Because honestly, I feel like guys probably use lines like this all the time to warm up to girls just to get them to loosen up, and get into their pants, or because they think we wanna hear it. And sometimes you don't know if compliments are sincere.


I voted yes, and I agree with what you said. Once, this guy said I was pretty, and then the next day he was trying to slide his hand up my thigh :x


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

No, it wouldn't bother me. Quite frankly, I'd be flattered if he had any alterior motives. The only compliment I've ever gotten on my physical appearance, from a stranger, (IRL) was in middle school a boy said I had a cute butt. :lol I'd be ecstatic if someone told me I was beautiful.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

These responses have been very interesting.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

It doesn't really happen to me much but it depends. If the guy is a random creepy drunk dude then no thanks :b. 
If someone else said it I'd probably be flattered initially but then start to question whether it was sincere or not. If it was just a random (but normal-seeming :b) person it would probably make my day.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

It doesn't bother me. Lol


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

i voted 'depends' because usually when they say stuff like that (can't speak for others, only me) there's another motive behind it. that's the way it's been anyways.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

It's never happened to me either except for relatives who've commented on a photo of me that my mom took and put on Facebook. I give those absolutely no weight because it's just one photo, I don't know them/they don't know me, and that's what relatives do.

If a random guy were to tell me this, however, I would feel extremely flattered and likely unable to say anything back besides a very mumbled "Thanks..." I would also likely think he's being very weird and question his motives (was he put up to it? is it a joke?)


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

As someone who used to be morbidly obese, it does annoy me half the time. When it does, all their remarks sound like, "I wouldn't have paid you the compliment when you needed it the most."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's never happened to me. I don't really give **** what random dudes on the street think of my appearance, seriously.

I would like it if people would stop making comments about my height. Like this old dude the other week who said, "Now I've seen someone as vertically challenged as my daughter!" Yeah, thanks *******.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

It boosts my self esteem. But then, I run away because I don't want them to find how awkward I am and be like :wtf


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

If it's sincere, then I wouldn't mind. I'd probably blush to my toes tho.

It really creeped me out when my male OB/GYN doctor told me I was attractive. I was 24 at the time. I never went back there again!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

PickleNose said:


> And then I think that attractive females are bound to know they're attractive. I mean, if nothing else there are probably men telling them they are all the time. Maybe they get tired of it and that makes me fear their reaction too.


If anything, an attractive female can be led to think she is not attractive because no one tells her or points it out. Or asks her out, whichever one.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow! I'm kind of surprised this thread is still getting answers. I'd forgotten about it and got one of those "you've been quoted" thingees. Guess it does come in handy.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

LynnNBoys said:


> If it's sincere, then I wouldn't mind. I'd probably blush to my toes tho.
> 
> It really creeped me out when my male OB/GYN doctor told me I was attractive. I was 24 at the time. I never went back there again!


oh my god, that is so unprofessional.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

LynnNBoys said:


> If it's sincere, then I wouldn't mind. I'd probably blush to my toes tho.
> 
> It really creeped me out when my male OB/GYN doctor told me I was attractive. I was 24 at the time. I never went back there again!





leonardess said:


> oh my god, that is so unprofessional.


 I'm thinking it would have been more or less awkward depending on when he said it.

But I see the point. If I had a female doctor who saw me naked and she told me that, I might be somewhat flattered but I'd be totally freaked at the same time.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> I'm thinking it would have been more or less awkward depending on when he said it.
> 
> But I see the point. If I had a female doctor who saw me naked and she told me that, I might be somewhat flattered but I'd be totally freaked at the same time.


Yep, I was naked from the waist down. And he was over twice my age then. Very awkward.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ it would be unprofessional for him to say it at all, but that - that is just.....horrifically..... gah. I don't need to say more.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I personally don't like it, it puts me in an uncomfortable position and just don't know how to respond to something like that


----------

